

Verizon passes on Galaxy S II for better Samsung phone - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/25/exclusive-verizon-passes-on-galaxy-s-ii-but-similar-samsung-phone-launching-soon/

======
headShrinker
Thank god. There is some sense in the mobile world. Samsung makes absolute
crap phones. I am glad to see a major corporation call them on their shit.

------
zmonkeyz
I'm really hoping T-Mobile gets the Windows Phone version of this. With my
luck it will be AT&T :/

